

The Road to Ember.js 1.0: Final Release This Weekend? - benbruscella
https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/issues/3246?utm_source=javascriptweekly&utm_medium=email

======
piratebroadcast
Im just getting settled into Rails and will intro myself to a js framework in
a few weeks. For employment purposes: Ember or Angular?

~~~
film42
Honestly, if you're just starting out, go with Backbone. Start there, then add
marionette to the mix. From there it'll be a lot easier to understand ember or
angular. Ember will feel a lot more natural from that point though.

The reason is, don't get confident in magic. Learn good OOJS, then learn what
some simple helpers can do. At that point, you'll understand the magic of
angular and ember better. Maybe others won't agree, but, as an anagoly, you
really shouldn't jump into android development before you have a good handle
on java.

~~~
possibilistic
After Backbone, as you start to get into the realm of dozens and dozens of
models, which is more appropriate?

I've heard Ember is better for "data/model-driven" apps whereas Angular is
better for "interaction-driven" ones. Is this an appropriate analogy? I wish I
had the time to explore both for their own merits.

If you were going to develop the next Gmail, which would you choose and why?

------
yeezee
ember sux.. its way over designed.. use angular

~~~
film42
I can see your account was created 3 minutes ago. How childish can you be?

~~~
Bootvis
What's more, judging by his karma people are upvoting this shit...

